# Happy Birthday SpikeC!



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2011)

:hbday:


----------



## mattrud (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday! have a good one!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday! 

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 21, 2011)

Have a blast! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope it was a good day.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I just got my computer back from the 'puter hospital! My hard drive died butt I have been backing up to an exterior HD so they reinstalled my stuff!
For anyone who does not have a backup protocol, do it now! The portable HD's are really reasonable in cost and having the backup was a life saver!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder, I use 2 external HDDs for backups, but I am overdue running one...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 23, 2011)

Good reminder to back mine up today, thanks!


----------

